# Port Mansfeild Tarpon?



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

:texasflag
What is the tarpon fishing like in Port M during the month on July. I have always wanted to catch one, and would like my first to be in Texas. I am planning on a small vacation down there this year. Also who are best guides in Port M for chasing tarpon.
Thanks


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

There is good tarpon fishing on the beachfront but most don't chase them because they don't have an appropriate boat. It's the same drill as in Galveston and POC.


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

Wading Mark is mostly correct, except that the Tarpon seem to be around Mansfield earlier and later in the year rather than in the dead of summer like Galveston...I'm no expert just what I've seen.

The guys at Getaway Adventures lodge are the only ones that I think "advertise" as doing tarpon trips. However, Wading Mark is also correct that most of the guides in the area have flats boats that aren't exactly ideal for running the beach on anything but the slickest days. Most of the fishing is limited to the immediate area of the jetties, for that reason.

Check your PMs


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Port Mansfield*

The channel at the PM jetties was silted to a depth of about five feet however they were dredged out last December and are again open. This is good news.

You are correct that the tarpon will be there eariler and later as the water temp will be higher there than the places farther North and East.

I have had reports of them being there in large numbers at Thanksgiving and even into December.

There are many days in August, September and October that flats type boats can fish the jetties, pass, and Gulf where the tarpon feed.

There are lots of small tarpon at the end of the North jetty for most of the summer and fall.... 2 - 3 footers.... jumped 8 one day last October.

They are a lot of fun and not near as much work as the big ones.

Good luck.

TC


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a friend that targets them up there quite a bit. We fished Mansfield last weekend and checked the jetties out just for ****es and giggles but no tarppn. What month do you suspect they start showing up around SPI and PM?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

They show up around June. The main thing is that the water temp needs to be in the 80s.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Wading Mark said:


> They show up around June. The main thing is that the water temp needs to be in the 80s.


Water temp need not be in the 80's. They are certainly there by then but they start showing up once it gets north of 75 degrees. 76 is a good magic number.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I just got off the phone with a friend of mine who lives in Harlingen. He drove up the beach to the cut yesterday and jumped 2. Said he had one on for about 2 minutes then just as he was feeling confident it spit the hook. The really crazy thing is said the guy next to him released one on a Wal-Mart double drop leader with the little orange beads using dead shrimp for bait!!! My buddy was using live finger mullet on a florocarbon leader with a circle hook.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Thats great to hear. How big were they? Im going to try to make it up there very soon.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

He didn't say but I'm never heard him mention any big ones. Usually 20-40 pounders is what I recall him talking about but hey....thats a lot of fun on light tackle.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

A Tarpon is a Tarpon to me. Doesnt matter how big, im not going to pass up a chance at Tarpon just because they are small. It would be nice starting off the season playing with some smaller ones.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

No doubt! You driving up there of going by boat?


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got back from the East Cut and saw several tarpon rolling but couldn't get'em to eat anything. South jetty, channel side, 40yds from the end, out going tide, dirty water.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I wasnt able to make it up there this weekend. Im going to try tomorrow. Where they smaller Tarpon? Thanks for the report.


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

Tried the jetties at daylight yesterday but the 6-8fters weren't cooperative. No fish spotted while I was around but I wasn't there long.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

They looked to be about 20 pounders. The big surf wasn't an issue at all as far as casting but it would have made for an interesting release. The thing is they dont always just hang towards the end of the rocks. My friend who is after them on a regular basis catches them off the rocks but more to the west as well.....last one was only about 1/4 way down the rocks. From where they begin that is. Also can someone please tell me what the heck a **** pop is? I always just live bait'em but I'm always up for something new.
txfishbait....I think it was incoming at daylight. We tend to see more with an outgoing tide.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I always see more toward the base just east of the pond behind the rocks. I have jumped many there. Thats always the first place i check for them.
Are there any mullet around for bait or do i need to catch some before i hit the beach?


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

I drove up to the jetties Sunday and it was a very interesting drive. I had always wanted to make that drive, but had never taken the time. We didn't get to see any tarpon,but the drive was fun. The first thing that struck me was the debris on the beach. I hadn't been to the beach north of SPI since IKE. I'll definitely try to volunteer for beach clean-up after seeing that mess. The next thing was the nude beach. I always assumed that the nude beach was an urban legend. My wife said the water must be very cold after we passed by the nude beach.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

It was a bit of a rough drive on high tide and my 3/4 ton dodge diesel megacab 8000 pound monster had a bit of a struggle in the soft sand driving back west along the cut....i need wider tires or a lighter truck. The debris was the worst I have ever seen to be honest. Cameron County needs to commit some criminals to spend the day down there picking up trash. You Valley guys I urge you to call Sofia Benavides at (956) 574-8167 and tell her how nasty the beach was. Shes the County Commissioner for that area.
As for mullet there were some but it was tough finding them. Most were full size. I found a lot of them last weekend on the bay side just north of all the new construction up there. Within about 3 miles of the rocks I started to see mullet in the surf as well but didn't try to fool with them.
As for the nude beach.... On the way up there my buddy told me his best fishing trip ever up there started as as the most bizarre. Started by seeing two nude dudes going at it on the hood of a truck and then a few miles down two chicks going at it right next to their car. He got to the rocks released a tarpon about 80 poounds, an over size redfish, landed a 30lb class kingfish and loaded up on mangrove snapper. So maybe its good luck if you see nekkid folks???


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I think the problem with the trash guys is that Cameron County Stops about half way up the beach somewhere and turns into Willacy County i believe. So Cameron wont go all the way to the Jetties and Willacy isnt going to send equipment all the way around through the island to clean it up. Cameron keeps there part clean for the most part.

Fishkillr, you dont need a lighter truck just some wider tires. I dont know what you have on there now but the stock tires on my 06 2500 Cummins almost got me stuck a couple times in the really soft sand. Im running some 315 BFG's and they work really well. 
Thanks on the bait report.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Same deal with the stock tires. I made 1 trip up there on them and decided it was time to change. I'm probably running the same tire as you are now. BFG AT 315/70/17 but I think the next set is gonna be a 37x13.50 20


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Why is it that only ugly people are nudists?


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Some of US like to do our trolling in the deep blue,

Some of THEM like to drag it in the sand.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Crapola! I was gonna make another shot at it this weekend but the wind is gonna be gett'n it on.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

GameThumper said:


> Some of US like to do our trolling in the deep blue,
> 
> Some of THEM like to drag it in the sand.


I like to drag mine through tea..... "tarpon green" tea... :fish:


----------



## ShallowSportJ (Apr 8, 2005)

Re: typical trout/redfish artificials, what type of lure would/could you throw at rolling fish and have a chance at a hit? Would 20 lb. flurocarbon leader handle a 20-40 lb. tarpon? If so, would you need more than the approx. 18" I typically use inshore?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would go 40-60 if you want a good chance of landing one. I have landed smaller ones on 20 but seems about 50/50 it will wear through since the baby's are usually more energetic. Twelve to eighteen inches is standard for fly gear so works well for casting unless they body cut the leader.


----------

